# Recent Changes to Nuevo Classic?



## yendor (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anybody recently acquired or seen a current Nuevo Classic

Looking through AS's on-line brochure I noticed the Classic now has an integral awning and inboard fresh water tank, and possibly the swing out shower wall which is mentioned elsewhere on the site.

Interested because we ordered one last year and expecting delivery in the spring.

Would appreciate any feedback, an integral awning seems useful improvement from appearance and security angle.

Yendor


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I Think all of the Autosleepers coachbuilts come with integral Awning now.

From my experience specs change slightly from van to van as they are constantly tweaking things.

Why not ring them to confirm your spec


----------



## yendor (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi 

To answer my own query recent email exchanges with AS confirm there have been no changes to the Nuevo Classic, the picture on the website has been replaced (you will see the body work looks cream rather than white like the others in the low profile lineup) and the awning is still an add on not integral as stated in the newer 09 brochure and neither has the underslung water tank been relocated inside as standard. (There remains the option to put it inside).

Shame about the awning looks so much neater.

Yendor


----------

